# Yikes I think I just killed an Oto With KNO3



## rrguymon (Jul 22, 2005)

I dosed my ferts for the first time today. I mixed a solution of kno3 4 table spoons to 250 ml of water. I bought the Kno3 from Greg Watson. 

I dosed about 4ml of this in my 55 gallon tank. I think some of the concentrated solution dosed an otto before it dispersed and killed the fish. After I finished adding the ferts, it started spiraling and darting about and then just died. The rest of my fish including otts are ok. How toxic are these ferts to the fish? I want nice looking plants but I want healthy fish too. 

I guess next time I should put the Fert dose (4ml) in a larger cup or container and mix with the aquarium water and then add it. If there is a better or safer way please let me know.

Thanks Rick


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I added 120ppm of NO3 from KNO3 to a tank with 75 ottos, not one death reported after 3 day exposure.
Amano shrimp did die at about 50%.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

sounds like you scared him to death. Maybe he had a bad heart.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I add only 2 table spoons of KN03 to 250ml of tap water, then I dose 1ml per 10 gallons of water. Even so, what you dosed should not have been enough to kill an Otto. If you had overdosed, it would have most than likely effected all your fish.


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 22, 2005)

Ok thanks. Its good to know that 120ppm wont kill them haha. I only dosed about 5pmm. The solution was concentrated in the dropper bottle though. I think the fish got hit with the solution just as I dropped it in with the dropper.


----------



## gregwatson (May 24, 2004)

I know quite a few people who "dry dose" ... i.e. they simply dump dry ferts into their tank ...

I wasn't comfortable with the idea, but I thought I'd give it a try ... it really creeped me out when I saw some beautiful fish nipping at the crystals and eating them as they fell through the water column (after all, my fish trust me and know I feed them) ... I just ***KNEW*** that they would all be dead the next day ... not a single death from eating raw dry fertilizer crystals ...

The concept still creeps me out though ... so I don't dry dose. I simply measure the amount of the daily dose into a Pepsi Big Mouth bottle, walk to the aquarium, fill the bottle about half full, shake vigorously, and then pour the entire contents into the aquarium ...

The psychological trauma of seeing my fish eat KNO3 has left permanent scars <grin> ... I just won't ever be able to get over that no matter how much you might "logically" be able to tell me it causes no harm <grin> ..

Greg


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

I didn't have any fish death eating dry chemicals, but I once saw my gold severum swallowing a big chunck of KH2PO4(think emena, hehehe, chemically similar), and within 20 seconds, it started vomitting Tetra ColorBits all over the tank. That is some damn effective laxative, LOL.


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 22, 2005)

Ok, sounds like it was just that poor oto's time to go. The rest of my fish are doing AOK and the plants seem to be doing fine too.

I think I will copy Greg's method and dilute the stuff up first before I put it in the tank. I guess it is kind of like chicken soup. It may not help at all but it certainly can't hurt.


----------

